

3 Ways to Customize Solr 4 - gengstrand
http://www.dynamicalsoftware.com/solr/customize

======
gengstrand
There has been a lot of blogs comparing elasticsearch to solr but I haven't
seen anything yet that compares how they can be extended. This blog is about
how Java developers can subclass solr classes in order to enhance its search
capabilities. Is elasticsearch designed in such a way as to accommodate that
kind of customization?

